# Best horse-friendly evergreen hedge?



## kit279 (7 September 2010)

I'd like to start growing some hedges around the boundaries of my field and possibly around the arena (at some point!).  Can anyone recommend a decent windproof evergreen hedge that won't get too monstrously tall (no Leylandii please) and that would be safe if a greedy and inquisitive horse chewed it?!

Thanks.


----------



## Sanolly (7 September 2010)

hawthorn?


----------



## Aoibhin (8 September 2010)

i second hawthorn, grows well, very thick & dense AND the thorns give added security from greedy horses pushing out/thieves pushing in.

 ive just ordered 500 plants for the next bit of our feild costing very little from here http://www.ashridgetrees.co.uk/Hawthorn-Quickthorn-Crataegus-monogyna


----------



## lizziebell (8 September 2010)

I've used Ashridge trees and they are very good


----------



## SpottedCat (8 September 2010)

Hawthorn isn't evergreen!

Kit - pretty much all evergreen trees/shrubs are poisonous to horses, sorry....

I would look at a mixed native hedge personally - FB me for suggestions, I can do you a planting scheme if you want?


----------



## nettle (8 September 2010)

Holly, evergreen, non poisonous but slow growing.


----------

